# How to clean micromesh?



## jjenk02

I know there was a thread about how to clean micromesh, but I can't find it. Any help would be appreciated[:I]


----------



## twoofakind

I am about to try and clean mine. I read in the last post that someone uses  one of those mesh laundry bags and washes them in the washer.
andy


----------



## Chuck B

I have soaked mine in a plastic bucket of water or I have even used a tooth brush & water.

Chuck


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

> _Originally posted by twoofakind_
> <br />I am about to try and clean mine. I read in the last post that someone uses  one of those mesh laundry bags and washes them in the washer.
> andy


That's how I do mine but I don't put them in the dryer - someone said the heat may damage them.


----------



## jjenk02

George, do you just throw the mesh bag in with a load of laundry or do you wash them separately?


----------



## LanceD

Put them in a plastic container with a lid on it with some hot water and dishwashing liquid, shake it around for a minute or two, take them out, rinse them in the sink and lay them out on some paper towels to dry. All done in 5 minutes minus drying time.


----------



## jjenk02

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> <br />Put them in a plastic container with a lid on it with some hot water and dishwashing liquid, shake it around for a minute or two, take them out, rinse them in the sink and lay them out on some paper towels to dry. All done in 5 minutes minus drying time.



That sounds like an easier way to do it. I'll give it a try..


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />George, do you just throw the mesh bag in with a load of laundry or do you wash them separately?


I just throw them in with the rest of the laundry. I don't think I'd try them with bleach though. The first time I washed them I put them in my jeans pocket but they fell out and I spent quite a while picking them out of the rest of the laundry[)]


----------



## les-smith

I use DNA and a toothbrush.  I scrub them and then I wipe them clean with a t-shirt.


----------



## martyb

Stuff mine in a couple pants pockets and run them through the wash (not the dryer mind you)
It'll take care of 90% of the material, but some of the courser pads may have a little left in them depending on how often you clean them and how aggressively you were using them on some acrylic. (yeah, I did it too  [])  Those get a toothbrush and water scrub.


----------



## Rudy Vey

I give mine to my wife, she returns them clean, dry and in order of the grits a day later. Once in a while she gets a free pen for this service....[]

(but I know she uses the mesh baggie for them, she has one that is only used for my MM).[]


----------



## sandking

I accidentally spilled some thin CA glue on my micro mesh.  I haven't tried acetone yet.  Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## chigdon

Washing machine.


----------



## kenwc

The answer is obvious...we all send our MM to Rudy and he'll get his wife to clean them.  Then Rudy makes her a pen for her Trouble. Can't get any easier than that..!!!


----------



## Fangar

I keep it in the side pocket of my turning frock when I wash it.  In fact sometimes, I just wear my turning frock into the shower with my MM in the pocket.  Believe it or not, the 1500 makes a pretty fair acne scrub too.  

[]

Fangar


----------



## kenwc

Ok now that was phunnie...I don't care who ya are..


----------



## txcwboy

Woolite and the Gentle cylce []

Dave


----------



## mdburn_em

Guess I didn't know any better but I throw them in a mesh bag and then into the washer with my jeans.  Then into the dryer.  The only damage ever done to my MM is when I press too hard at the lathe.[:I]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

I had a friend over the other day; I was teaching him how to make a pen.  We went through all the MM grits.  He asked me how I clean my pads.  I told him about a drop of dish soap in some water and a sealed container, then shaking for a bit.  He said "have you ever considered trying an ultrasonic cleaner?" [:0]

Well I did just that last night; they came out GREAT!  My ultrasonic is only big enough to float two in at a time.  I did one side for a minute, turned them over, did the other side for a minute, took them out and rinsed them under running water.  You should see all of the junk that came out!


----------

